# RFID programm



## Guest (26. Nov 2006)

hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen wie man so etwas programmieren kann:
Anzahl Artikeln, die sich in der Kiste befinden. Sie müssen lediglich den RFID-Chipleser an jeder
Kiste vorbeiziehen. Die Zählsoftware erledigt dann den Rest. Dummerweise hat Ihr Kollege die CD mit
Zählsoftware verlegt. Lediglich den Treiber für das Lesegerät sowie die Schnittstellenbeschreibung der
Daten des RFID-Chips haben Sie im Internet finden können. Da die Zeit drängt, sind Sie angehalten,
die Zählsoftware zu implementieren.
Schreiben Sie zunächst die Klasse RFID, welche zwei Instanzvariablen, eine für die alphanumerische
Artikelnummer und eine für die Anzahl der Artikel in der Kiste, enthält. Speichern Sie diese in der
gleichnamigen Datei.
Realisieren Sie dann die Klasse RFID_Zaehler.
_ Der Einfachheit halber erzeugen wir die RFID-Daten von Hand. Lesen Sie dazu die Anzahl der
Kisten ein, die sich im Lager befinden.
_ Erzeugen Sie ein entsprechend grosses Feld von RFID-Daten und belegen Sie die Komponenten
mit sinnvollen Werten.
_ Lassen Sie dann die Gesamtsumme der Artikel im Lager berechnen und geben Sie diese zusammen
mit der Anzahl der Kisten aus.
Ein Programmablauf könnte wie folgt aussehen:
Anzahl Kisten: 3
Artikel-Nr: A
Anzahl: 2
Artikel-Nr: B
Anzahl: 1
Artikel-Nr: C
Anzahl: 3
Insgesamt befinden sich 6 Artikel im Lager. Diese sind auf 3 Kisten verteilt.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2006)

eine Klasse RFID erzeugst du mit

public class RFID {
}
usw., was verstehst du daran nicht?

allgemein macht die Aufgabenstellung aber selbst einem etwas erfahreren Aufgabenbeantworter wie mir Probleme,

wie sind Artikel über Kisten verteilt, wie soll das eingelesen werden (oder Zufallswerte?), 
gehts hier um die Kommunikation mit einem echten physischen Leser oder nur um normale Java-Klassen,
was ist 'das Lager'?

wirr gemacht,
falls es dir auch so geht gilt in solchen Fällen immer: Aufgabensteller fragen


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2006)

ich habe leider  auch nicht mehr als diese Aufgabenstellung und bin absoluter Neuling. Morgen ist Abgabe. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum unser Tutor von Null auf  Hundert loslegt. Das Programm davor war noch ganz leicht. Aber vielleicht soll Anzahl der Kisten usw doch per Zufall erzeugt werden .


----------



## SlaterB (27. Nov 2006)

Zufall geht mit 
double d = Math.random();

dennoch wirst du um das alleinige Programmieren von mindestens 40 Zeilen Code nicht drum rum kommen,
und solange du damit nicht selber anfängst, kann man ja auch keine ernsthaften Tipps geben/ die richtigen Probleme anfassen,

die erste Klasse RFID braucht doch nur eine Artikelnummer (String) und eine Anzahl, Konstruktor, setter + getter,
das ist doch für sich eine abgeschlossene einfache Aufgabe


----------



## dercheffe (27. Nov 2006)

is glaub eh zu spät, er meinte ja heute ist abgabe. thats life


----------

